# Power Generator



## melyncoch (Nov 13, 2004)

I am considering getting a Generator...this could made me quite independant to be able to wild camp in relative comfort ........the cost of such seems to vary quite a lot.  

Has anyone any experience of using a Generator for powering equipment in your Motor Caravan? Would a 2-stroke generator do the job or should I get  the 4-stroke version? How easy is it to start the motor?

Liz


----------



## roifromnwales (Nov 14, 2004)

I havs only recently, bought a 2 stroke 650 watt genny and haven't actually used it on a trip yet but here are some thoughts.
what do you want to power? If it is something that uses a lot of power ie a vac uses at least a kilowatt of power so my genny would laff at me but it is ok for charging up my van batteries (with a battery charger of course).
most of my power usage is 12 volt and have avoided getting one but was offered one cheap so i got it. 
cost is relative. there is no point in buying a 650 watt no matter if it is cheap if it wont run what u want to power. check usage before buying. u can get some reasonably priced ones off e-bay if you set yourself a limit on how much u are going to pay. i have seen the more powerful (850- 900 watt gennies) going for less than a 650 w, so just set your targets and price limit and happy bidding.


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2004)

First 2 or 4 stroke....

4 stoke engines are quieter and can run on normal unleaded fuel, no need for oil.

The honda eu range are excellent for camping, I have had an ex7 (700watt) and an eu10i (1000 watt) the eu10i is good and is quiet running. They both look like big petrol cans. Have a look on the honda website.

Phil


----------



## roifromnwales (Nov 17, 2004)

aren't the 4 stroke ones quite a lot heavier admin?


----------



## Admin (Nov 18, 2004)

I am not really sure as I only have a 4 stroke, I shall have a check and find out.
they are also more expensive! which is a bad thing


----------



## wander (Nov 24, 2004)

I am aloso keen to purchase a generator. In may case I just want sufficient power to recharge van & leisure batteries; the ability to start a flat engine battery; and power two cabin lights totalling about 50w for emergency purposes only.

Both the weight and size of any generator is critical....i.e. the lighter and smaller the better....any suggestions.


----------



## roifromnwales (Nov 25, 2004)

have you thought about one of those power packs if weight is critical. they are going for about £20 now and have an air pump with them and also a power take of (ciggy lighter type) for auxilliary use. if you really must have a genny then you could bid on e-bay. they seem to go for about 50 quid. depending on the wattage. none of them are light tho or small really. what about other alternatives such as solar panels and a wind genny. 
a wind genny could be easily built using an alternator from any vehicle. you could get one fairly cheaply from scrappy. and they are already geared to providing 12 volts.


----------



## kirmit (Dec 19, 2004)

hi,
i used to be a market traider and used a honda 20i low noise generator, it might seem a bit on the big side, but when you consider a simple electric kettle uses over 2000 watts, size matters. check out justgenerators.com they are the cheapest ive found. 

kirmit


----------



## roifromnwales (Dec 20, 2004)

the generator you buy is very much down to you and your needs. i chose a cheap 650 watt genny because all my power needs are 12 volt. with the odd 240 volt item. it is a 2 stroke and fairly quiet running. it is also very easy to start.
my power needs are supplied by this genny because it's main function is to recharge my batteries via an ordinary charger which charges both the ordinary and the leisure batteries [at different times].
if you want to run a microwave for example then you must buy a genny that will cope with the load. a 1 kilo watt microwave would just cause my genny cutout to flip and nothing would be even warmed. likewise an eleccykettle at usually 1kw or more would not work with my genny but a low wattage one sold for caravans would.
i am not an electrician and have now exhausted my knowledge of this subject. if you need more info contact me and I'll direct you to a man who knows.


----------



## roifromnwales (Dec 20, 2004)

i forgot to say that you should check out e-bay for genny's or if you are based around the midlands contact me and i'll tell you where you can get them cheaper than e-bay


----------



## wander (Dec 22, 2004)

Thank you for all the information. I was particularly interested in your comments, roifromwales when you say that your small 2 stroke was reasonably quiet and easy to start. -  I would find that very useful.- Could you tell me what make is your generator? I see that on ebay they seem to start at about £80 upwards, but I was concerned that at that price they could be v.noisy and difficult to start.
Thanks again


----------



## roifromnwales (Dec 23, 2004)

off the top of my head, no idea but i will have a look next time i go to the van and see. £80 seems a lot. i can get them for about £60 here. that's for a 650 watt, 2 stroke.


----------



## nick (Dec 29, 2004)

B&Q selling genny for abt. £65 claim its quiet and runs for 6 hrs per fill.You ll find them at one of the larger B&Q s.
 Nick


----------



## roifromnwales (Dec 29, 2004)

that would seem to be a good deal as you would also get 12 months g'tee.
if there are a few of you that want one there is an alternative. if you go direct to a warehouse and buy 10 you can get them for about 45 quid. there are several in the midlands area. if someone wanted to go ahead with this he could always sell the surplus on e-bay. i have a fewe addresses for these warehouses.
some of them do lots of luvly tools too. but i'm not allowed to go near till after the wedding.. I've got to save up


----------



## wander (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks Nick for the information about generator available from B & Q-~It sounds ideal

Can you tell me which branch you have seen it, as It is not available in my local B & Q warehouse(which I thought was fairly big), nor does any two stroke generators appear on the B & Q website 
Kind Regards,
Gerald


----------



## SixWheels (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,
 For those interested, if you're based in the north-west then you can buy these cheap genny's from the Bury B&Q Warehouse just of juntion 2 of the M66. I don't know of any others selling them, but then I haven't looked :0)

Phil


----------



## Twodogs (Feb 1, 2005)

hello all
I use a Honda eu20 with a lpg convertion cost loads but is fantastic not to noisey and powers everything.
Twodogs


----------



## teensvan (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi All.

 Just found this site and will be getting a genny very soon.  Have done a lot of searching the web ,and come up with a site  www.lcsautosat which have on offer 2Kw suitcase gennys which will run nearley anything you want.  Price £469 plus delivery. 

 steve&ann===teensvan.


----------



## rwhites1 (Mar 2, 2005)

just bought E20i honda runs on propane no risk with petrol storage and it is quiet but expensive to buy.Bought it from a firm in crewe
Power my 800w microwave ok which pulls 1200w when cooking.It is a pure sine wave which is ok for senstive electronic equipment


----------

